# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Σοκολάτα

## ANONIO

μετα την πρπονηση μαζι με την whey κανει να φαω σοκολατα που εχει υδατανθρακες? ακουσα οτι μετα την πρπονηση θελουμε υδατανθρακες υψηλου  γλυκαιμικου δεικτη.( η σοκολατα εχει?)

----------


## BRaWNy

H σοκολάτα έχει υδατάνθρακες κυρίως απο ζάχαρη.
Επίσης έχει και λίπος.
Οι δύο παραπάνω λόγοι την κάνουν ακατάλληλη για μετά την προπόνηση.
(Η ζάχαρη καταστρέφει τις βιταμίνες, και αποτελείται απο σουκρόζη, φρουκτόζη και γλυκόζη, τα οποία και τα 3 μαζί είναι κακός συνδιασμός).

Προτιμήστε Δεξτρόζη/Γλυκόζη, Μαλτοδεξτρίνη ή Τροφές όπως Πατάτες (βραστες ή ψητές), ρύζι μπασμάτι, μακαρόνια (Σιμιγδάλι).
Μην ψάχνετε για άλλες περίεργες ή "εύκολες" λύσεις.

----------


## ajax

ξερει κανεις τι παιζει?κανει να την τρωμε?


(θεε μου κανε να πουν ναι!!!!!!!  :01. Smile Wide:  )

----------


## jiujitSu

Ποια ειναι η σοκολατα υγειας ??  
η κουβερτουρα που λεμε ?

----------


## john1888

Γιατι να μήν κάνει; Builderia ειμαστε όχι μπαλαρίνες    :01. Mr. Green:  

Πέρα απο την πλάκα έχω ακούσει ότι η πιο υγιεινή σοκολάτα είναι η πικρή σοκολάτα (που δέν έχω φάει ακόμα)   :01. Rolling Eyes:

----------


## gpol

> ξερει κανεις τι παιζει?κανει να την τρωμε?
> 
> 
> (θεε μου κανε να πουν ναι!!!!!!!  )


Ανά 100 g	Σοκολάτα υγείας
Θερμίδες kcal	479,00
Θερμίδες kj	2004,00
Πρωτεΐνη g	4,20
Λίπος g	30,00
Υδατάνθρακες g	63,10
Διαιτητικές ίνες g	5,90
Ασβέστιο mg	32,00
Σίδηρος mg	3,13
Μαγνήσιο mg	115,00
Φώσφορος mg	132,00
Κάλιο mg	365,00
Νάτριο mg	11,00
Ψευδάργυρος mg	1,62
Χαλκός mg	0,70
Μαγγάνιο mg	0,80
Σελήνιο mcg	3,10
Βιταμίνη C mg	0,00
Θιαμίνη (Βιταμίνη Β1) mg	0,06
Ριβοφλαβίνη (Βιταμίνη Β2) mg	0,09
Νιασίνη (Βιταμίνη Β3) mg	0,43
Παντοθενικό οξύ mg	0,11
Βιταμίνη Β6 mg	0,034
Φολικό οξύ mcg	3,00
Βιταμίνη Β12 mcg	0,00
Καροτίνη (Βιταμίνη Α) mg_RE	2,00
Βιταμίνη E (mg) mg_ATE	1,19
Κορεσμένα Λιπαρά Οξέα g	17,75
Μονοακόρεστα Λιπαρά Οξέα g	9,97
Πολυακόρεστα Λιπαρά Οξέα g	0,97
Χοληστερίνη mg	0,00
Καφεΐνη mg	62,00
Θεοβρωμίνη mg	486,00

USDA Nutrient Database for Standard Reference, Release 13




Εχει αρκετο λιπος και υδατανθρακες, αρα δεν συνισταται γιατι λιπος+υδατανθρακας --> λιπος

----------


## alex_switch

Σοκολατίτσα μαυρη κανει??η κ γενικά σοκολάτα!!οχι βεβαια να τρως μια ολόκληρη ετσι!!να τρως το ενα τριτο!κ αν ναι ποτε ειναι καλυτερα?μετα την ασκηση οχι?αν δεν κανω λαθος εχει αρκετη ποσότητα πρωτεινης η λεω κοτσανα?

----------


## ioannis1

κανα 2-3 κοματακια που και που δεν πειραζουν.

----------


## Muscleboss

για ενέργεια σε περίοδο όγκου, λίγη σοκολάτα ποτέ δεν έβλαψε κανένα   :01. Smile Wide:  

ΜΒ

----------


## SOLID

Σοκολατα=μεγαλη αδυναμια   :01. Razz:  
Αν δεν τις κατεβαζεις παντως με τα κουτια δεν τρεχει τιποτα υγειας ειναι προτιμοτερο ισως αλλα 
και αλλου ειδους δεν θα σε καταστρεψει κιολας ισα ισα.  :03. Awesome:

----------


## toula_nomikou

Ολα με μετρο μη καταπιεζεσαι.  :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Gasturb

Όλες οι σοκολάτες περιέχουν πολυφαινόλες που είναι ισχυρά αντιοξειδωτικές ουσίες λόγω του συστατικού του κακάου στην παρασκευή τους. Συγκριτικά το κακάο έχει την υψηλότερη περιεκτικότητα σε φαινόλες κ φλαβονοειδή έναντι του κόκκινου κρασιού κ του τσάι - πράσινο, μαύρο-. Επομένως ακόμα κ από ένα ποτήρι κρασί η ζεστή σοκολάτα προσφέρει την μέγιστη αντιοξειδωτική δράση κ μετέπειτα έρχεται η μαύρη σοκολάτα. Ενδείξεις έχουν δείξει ότι το γάλα εμποδίζει την ανιοξειδωτική δράση των φλαβονοειδών. Ενδεικτικό αυτού είναι ότι απαιτείται διπλάσια ποσότητα σοκολάτας γάλακτος έναντι της μαύρης για την προσφορά ίδιου αριθμού αντιοξειδωτικών ουσιών μη λαμβάνοντας υπόψην την υψηλότερη ποσότητα ζάχαρης κ κορεσμένου λίπους της γάλακτος.

Για να μην το κουράζω ένα κομματάκι μαύρης σοκολάτας -σε περίδο όγκου - πριν την γυμναστική είναι χαρά.

Gt

----------


## Duke-Nukem

Πριν την προπόνηση είναι πολύ καλή ώρα. Δίνει και αρκέτη ενέργεια

----------


## alex_switch

thanks  :03. Awesome:

----------


## slaine

Στο άκουσμά της πολλοί κάνουν γλυκούς συνειρμούς και άλλοι σπεύδουν να "ξορκίσουν το κακό". Μερικοί δηλώνουν εθισμένοι στη γεύση της και κάποιοι άλλοι αρχίζουν να μετρούν θερμίδες. Το βέβαιο είναι πως όλοι μας έχουμε δοκιμάσει την γλυκιά γεύση μιας πλάκας σοκολάτας. Τι κρύβεται όμως πίσω από την ευχαρίστηση που μας προσφέρει; Μπορεί να αποτελέσει τμήμα μιας ισορροπημένης διατροφής ή, όντως, είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να ζήσουμε χωρίς την απόλαυσή της εξαιτίας των επιπτώσεων που μπορεί να έχει στην υγεία μας;

Η σοκολάτα προέρχεται από τους καρπούς του δέντρου Theobroma cacao (ελληνικά: τροφή των θεών), γνωστό ως κακαόδεντρο που ευδοκιμεί αποκλειστικά σε τροπικά κλίματα και μέχρι το 600 μ.Χ. η ιστορία της κινείται στα πλαίσια της μυθολογίας.

*Μια...γλυκιά αναδρομή*

Σύμφωνα με τη μεξικάνικη παράδοση, ο Κετζακότλ, θεός του χρυσού φεγγαριού και των παγωμένων ανέμων, δώρισε στους ανθρώπους τη φωτιά, το νερό και το κακαόδεντρο. Θεωρείται πως οι Μάγιας είναι ο λαός που καλλιέργησε πρώτος κακάο. Με την κατάκτησή τους από τους Αζτέκους, οι σπόροι κακάο, που ως τότε χρησίμευαν για την παρασκευή ενός πικρού θεραπευτικού ροφήματος με μπαχαρικά (Choclatl), έγιναν πολύτιμο μέσο συναλλαγής. 

Με την ιδιότητα αυτή το γνώρισε και ο Χριστόφορος Κολόμβος χωρίς να του δώσει, όμως την πρέπουσα σημασία. Στην Ευρώπη, η σοκολάτα έφτασε με την κατάκτηση του Μεξικού από τον Φερδινάρδο Κορτές, ο οποίος απέστειλε ως θησαυρό τους κόκκους κακάο στην Ισπανία.

*Η πορεία της σοκολάτας στην Ευρώπη*

1615: η Άννα η αυστριακή, πριγκίπισσα της Ισπανίας, μετά το γάμο της με το βασιλιά της Γαλλίας, συστήνει τη γεύση της σοκολάτας, αναμεμειγμένη με γλυκαντικές ουσίες, στη βασιλική αυλή 
Εξαπλώνεται η χρήση της στη Γερμανία 
1780: η πρώτη βιομηχανική παρασκευή σοκολάτας στη Βαρκελώνη 
19ο αιώνας: παρασκευή της πρώτης πλάκας σοκολάτας στην Ελβετία. 
Ο 20ος αιώνας, αναμφίβολα, έδωσε σημαντική ώθηση στη συμμετοχή της σοκολάτας στη ζαχαροπλαστική με αμέτρητα γλυκά, γλυκίσματα και πλάκες σοκολάτας, πορεία, όμως, που ανέκοψε το κυνήγι θερμίδων που ξεκίνησε τη δεκαετία του ’60, φτάνοντας στις μέρες μας να εξακολουθούμε να αναρωτιόμαστε για την πραγματική διατροφική αξία της σοκολάτας, τα οφέλη και τις επιπτώσεις της.

*Είδη σοκολάτας*

Ανάλογα με την περιεκτικότητα κάθε πλάκας σοκολάτας σε κακάο, βούτυρο κακάο, ζάχαρη, γάλα, πρόσθετους ξηρούς καρπούς και άλλα υλικά (σταφίδες, λικέρ, διογκωμένο ρύζι), προκύπτουν και διαφορετικά είδη. Μερικά από τα πιο γνωστά, στην Ελλάδα, είναι:

Κουβερτούρα (bitter-πικρή) 
Σοκολάτα υγείας 
Σοκολάτα γάλακτος 
Αμυγδάλου 
Λευκή 


*Συστατικά της σοκολάτας*

Η σοκολάτα είναι ίσως από τα ελάχιστα προϊόντα με τόσο *πλούσιο διατροφικό περιεχόμενο που της προσδίδει προληπτική δράση έναντι του καρκίνου, των καρδιαγγειακών και άλλων εκφυλιστικών παθήσεων. Ο συνδυασμός λιπαρών οξέων που περιέχει δεν επηρεάζει αρνητικά τα λιπίδια του αίματος, ενώ αξίζει να σημειωθεί πως η σκούρα σοκολάτα δεν περιέχει καθόλου χοληστερόλη*. 

Ανόργανα στοιχεία, όπως το *ασβέστιο, ο φώσφορος και το μαγνήσιο έχει βρεθεί πως έχουν ένα σημαντικό ρόλο στην πρόληψη της υπέρτασης και των καρδιαγγειακών νοσημάτων, ενώ οι πολυφαινόλες της, φυτικές ουσίες της σοκολάτας, χαρακτηρίζονται από τον Αμερικάνικο Σύλλογο Διαιτολόγων ως θρεπτοφαρμακευτικές για τον οργανισμό με πλούσια αντιοξειδωτική δράση. Τέλος, η θεοβρωμίνη και η φαινυλαιθυλαμίνη είναι ουσίες που επιδρούν θετικά στο νευρικό σύστημα, προσδίδοντας στη σοκολάτα αναλγητικές ιδιότητες και που βελτιώνουν τη διάθεση*.

*Συστατικά της σοκολάτας* 
Ανά 100γρ      Σοκολάτα υγείας          Σοκολάτα γάλακτος 
Θερμίδες (kcal)            479,00                             513,00 
Θερμίδες (kj) 2004,00 2146,00 
Πρωτεΐνη (g) 4,20 6,90 
Λιπαρά (g) 30,00 30,70 
Υδατάνθρακες (g) 63,10 59,20 
Διαιτητικές Ίνες (g) 5,90 3,40 
Ασβέστιο (mg) 32,00 191,00 
Σίδηρος (mg) 3,13 1,39 
Μαγνήσιο (mg) 115,00 60,00 
Φώσφορος (mg) 132,00 216,00 
Κάλιο (mg) 365,00 385,00 
Νάτριο (mg) 11,00 82,00 
Ψευδάργυρος (mg) 1,62 1,38 
Χαλκός (mg) 0,70 0,39 
Καροτίνη (Βιταμίνη Α) mg_Re 2,00 55,00 
Βιταμίνη Ε (mg) mg _ATE 1,19 1,24 
Χοληστερίνη (mg) 0,00 22,00 
Καφεΐνη (mg) 62,00 26,00 
Θεοβρωμίνη (mg) 486,00 169,00 

_USDA Nutrient Database for Standard Reference, Release13_ 

*Αποτελέσματα πρόσφατων ερευνών για τη σοκολάτα*

Η μαύρη σοκολάτα πιθανόν να χαμηλώνει την υψηλή πίεση σε υπερτασικούς ασθενείς (πανεπιστήμιο Βοστόνης) 

Η σοκολάτα μπορεί να δρα κατά του πολλαπλασιασμού των καρκινικών κυττάρων (πανεπιστήμιο Georgetown) 

Η θεοβρωμίνη της σοκολάτας παρουσιάζεται να έχει ισχυρή αντιβηχική δράση (Imperial College του Λονδίνου) 

Η σοκολάτα δεν προκαλεί εθισμό 

Η σοκολάτα συμβάλλει στην μακροβιότητα. 

Φυσικά, απαιτείται περαιτέρω έρευνα έως τα στοιχεία αυτά να είναι πλήρως τεκμηριωμένα και εννοείται πως η σοκολάτα δεν θα πρέπει να αντικαταστήσει οποιουδήποτε είδους θεραπευτική αγωγή.

Παρά τα πολύτιμα θρεπτικά συστατικά της και τις έρευνες που υποδεικνύουν μια θετική επίδρασή της στον οργανισμό μας, η σοκολάτα έχει ενοχοποιηθεί για πολλά και σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας. Για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, η σοκολάτα θεωρούνταν σαν μια από τις κύριες αιτίες για πρόκληση βλαβών στα δόντια και την εκδήλωση ακμής στο πρόσωπο. Οι *έρευνες δεν καταδεικνύουν κάποιο από τα συστατικά της σοκολάτας υπεύθυνο πρόκλησης ακμής, ενώ για την πρόκληση τερηδόνας και άλλων οδοντικών βλαβών υπεύθυνη είναι η διατροφή στο σύνολό της*. 

Μάλιστα, *η σοκολάτα λόγω των λιπαρών που περιέχει λιώνει ευκολότερα στη στοματική κοιλότητα και παραμένει στα δόντια μικρότερο χρονικό διάστημα από άλλα γλυκίσματα, ενώ η σοκολάτα γάλακτος εμποδίζει τη μετατροπή των σακχάρων σε οξέα και με το ασβέστιο και το φώσφορο που περιέχει ενισχύει την αδαμαντίνη των δοντιών*.

Η *σχέση της σοκολάτας με τη χοληστερόλη είναι επίσης παρεξηγημένη*. Παρά το γεγονός πως ένα μεγάλο μέρος των θρεπτικών συστατικών της είναι λιπαρά, εντούτοις ο ειδικός συνδυασμός λιπαρών οξέων (ελαϊκό 35%-στεατικό 35%-παλμιτικό 25%-λινελαϊκό 5%) *την καθιστά προστατευτική έναντι στην αύξηση της χοληστερόλης του αίματος*.

Η παχυσαρκία είναι μια ακόμα πάθηση που οι περισσότεροι "χρεώνουν" στη σοκολάτα και είναι η συγκεκριμένη άποψη που συγκρατεί και, θα λέγαμε, στερεί την απόλαυση της γλυκιάς γεύσης μιας πλάκας σοκολάτας από ένα μεγάλο αριθμό ανθρώπων. Είναι αλήθεια πως η σοκολάτα, εκτός από μια τροφή πλούσια σε θρεπτικά συστατικά, είναι και προϊόν με μεγάλο ενεργειακό περιεχόμενο (μια σοκολάτα υγείας 100γρ αποδίδει 479 θερμίδες). 

Με απλά λόγια, *μικρές ποσότητες σοκολάτας μπορούν να μας δώσουν πολλές θερμίδες*. Είναι γνωστό πως όταν, μέσω της διατροφής μας, προσλαμβάνουμε περισσότερες θερμίδες από αυτές που ξοδεύουμε οδηγούμαστε σε αύξηση βάρους. Φυσικά, αυτό συμβαίνει με οποιοδήποτε τρόφιμο, όσο υγιεινό και να είναι και δεν είναι δυνατόν να καταλογίζουμε στο ίδιο το τρόφιμο την πιθανή αδυναμία να ελέγξουμε την ποσότητα που καταναλώνουμε.

Όλα τα τρόφιμα έχουν ξεχωριστές ευεργετικές ιδιότητες και καλούμαστε να επωφεληθούμε από αυτές, εισάγοντας τα στο καθημερινό μας διαιτολόγιο. Δεν υπάρχει καλή και κακή τροφή και όλα βρίσκονται υπό το δικό μας έλεγχο για τον τρόπο που θα επιλέξουμε να τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε. Ο καθένας από εμάς, ακόμα και όσοι βρίσκονται σε δίαιτα απώλειας βάρους, μπορούν να εντάξουν ένα μικρό κομμάτι σοκολάτας στο καθημερινό τους υγιεινό πρόγραμμα ή, αν προτιμούν, μια μικρή συσκευασία σοκολάτας ως το εβδομαδιαίο γλυκό τους. 

Σε μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή, η σοκολάτα έχει τη δική της θέση. Αποτελεί όντως "δώρο θεού" ένα τόσο διατροφικά προικισμένο προϊόν και καθιστά την καθημερινότητά μας πιο γλυκιά, ταυτόχρονα προσφέροντας μας όλες τις ευεργετικές τις ιδιότητες. Απολαύστε τη σοκολάτα με μέτρο και να θυμάστε πως η υπερβολή οδηγεί στο να γευόμαστε την... πικρή πλευρά του χαρακτήρα της.

Το ξέρετε πως...

*Η μαύρη σοκολάτα δεν περιέχει καθόλου χοληστερόλη. 
Μια σοκολάτα μετρίου μεγέθους περιέχει περίπου 6mg καφεΐνης, ενώ 1 φλιτζάνι καφέ περιέχει 100-150mg. 
Η μαύρη σοκολάτα είναι πιο πλούσια σε πολυφαινόλες (φυσικά αντιοξειδωτικά) από το τσάι, το κρασί, τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά.* 
Από το 16ο ως τον 20ο αιώνα η σοκολάτα χρησιμοποιούνταν για την αντιμετώπιση εντερικών προβλημάτων, αναιμίας, κόπωσης και πυρετού.

----------


## DrNio

> αναφερετε παντα σε γευμα.και γευμα περιλαμβανει περαν την πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα και λιπος συμφορουμιτη....προφανως εχει καποιον λογο να το λεει οτι γινεται λιπος και προσωπικα και εγω πρωτη φορα το ακουσα αλλα δεν το θεωρω απιθανο αν σκεφτεις τι ειναι η σοκολατα.


Όταν το γεύμα δεν είναι πλήρες απο λιπαρά και υδατάνθρακα συμβαίνει το ίδιο?Θα ήταν χρήσιμη πληροφορία αυτή.

Εντάξει αν έχεις φάει ένα *πλήρες γεύμα* δηλαδή έχει πάρει ο οργανισμός οτι χρειάζεται , λογικό είναι οτιδήποτε παραπανίσιο να γίνει λίπος.

Το θέμα είναι όταν δεν έχεις φάει ένα πλήρες γεύμα ή αν θες έχεις φάει μόνο αρκετή πρωτεινη,τι γίνεται σε αυτή τη περίπτωση.Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός.

----------


## Manos1989

ρε παιδιά αλλάζει κάτι αν έχεις φάει περισσότερο ή λιγότερο από κάποιο μακροσυστατικό για το αν θα βάλεις λίπος? Ο οργανισμός θέλει θερμίδες για να καλύψει τις ανάγκες του. Από κει και πέρα στο θέμα της σοκολάτας όπως είπα και πιο πάνω
Γιατί να βάλω λίπος αν φάω σοκολάτα ΜΕΤΑ από πλήρες γεύμα αν παραμένω υποθερμιδικά? 
Και γιατί δεν ισχύει το ίδιο αν φάω τη σοκολάτα πριν το γεύμα?

----------


## jimmy007

> Sorry αλλά βλέπω απλά τι επαγγέλλεται η φίλη σου...
> Ποιος βιοχημικός μηχανισμός είναι αυτός που ωθεί το σώμα να αποθηκεύσει ως λίπος την σοκολάτα μετά από γεύμα? Η ερώτηση είναι σοβαρή και αν δε ξέρεις, θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να σου τεκμηρίωνε τη δήλωσή της εκτός αν θες να λάβουμε τη γνώμη της/σου ως επίκληση στην αυθεντία.....


Απλά δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος μηχανισμός. Αν είσαι υποθερμιδικά καις αναγκαστικά λίπος γιατί σύμφωνα με τους νόμους της Θερμοδυναμικής από κάπου πρέπει να καλυφθεί ενεργειακά το ενεργειακό έλλειμα από την υποθερμιδική διατροφή.

----------


## Manos1989

> Απλά δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος μηχανισμός. Αν είσαι υποθερμιδικά καις αναγκαστικά λίπος γιατί σύμφωνα με τους νόμους της Θερμοδυναμικής από κάπου πρέπει να καλυφθεί ενεργειακά το ενεργειακό έλλειμα από την υποθερμιδική διατροφή.


Εγώ το ξέρω jimmy, αλλά ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα πει και το παιδί που ισχυρίζεται το αντίθετο :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> Εγώ το ξέρω jimmy, αλλά ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα πει και το παιδί που ισχυρίζεται το αντίθετο


κατα τη γνωμη μ εξαρταται ακι απο που παιρνεις τις θερμιδες.δλδ να εισαι υποθερμιδικα 500 θερμιδες αλλα να εχεις παρει 2000 θερμιδες απο σοκολατα πχ.ε δεν θα εχει το ιδιο αποτελεσμα με το να παρεις 2000 απο γαλοπουλα.η απο φρουτα.η απο πατατες...μαλλον καπου εκει παταει κ το ολο θεμα λιπους κ σοκολατας.στη τελικη φιλος κανε ενα πειραματακι.τρωγε τη σοκολατα σ οπως τη τρως και κανε κ τη προπονηση σ.αν δεις οτι παιρνεις λιπακι ενω εισαι υποθερμιδικα τρωγε τη μετα.αν δεις οτι ετσι χανεις απλα ισχυει το παραπανω θεμα.στη τελικη δε κανεις διατροφες κ ιστοριες για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα.οποτε.... :01. Wink:

----------


## Panosss

Το θέμα με την σοκολάτα δεν έχει να κάνει με την σοκολάτα αυτή καθ' αυτή σαν ουσία αλλά απο ολόκληρο το προϊόν το οποίο και περιέχει μεγάλες ποσότητες ζάχαρης και λίπους.
Το οτι de facto γίνεται λίπος, δεν μπορεί να το συμπεράνουμε απο πουθενά.
Όμως... το οτι εκείνη την στιγμή έχεις έκρηξη παραγωγής ινσουλίνης ισχύει. Έμμεσα λοιπόν, μπορεί να υποβοηθά την λιπογέννεση αλλά όχι και οτι υπάρχει μηχανισμός μετατροπής της σοκολάτας σε λίπος... μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας!!!
Αν ήταν έτσι, με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε και για τα μεμονωμένα συστατικά μιας σοκολάτας (γάλα, ζάχαρη, λίπος κλπ) τα οποία και βρίσκονται σε εκατοντάδες προϊόντα είτε μόνα τους είτε σε συνδυασμούς αυτών.

Την ίδια ακριβώς επίδραση (έκρηξη ινσουλίνης) έχει και οποιοδήποτε προϊόν/έδεσμα/φαγητό λαμβάνεται ακριβώς μετά το γεύμα και όχι η σοκολάτα αποκλειστικά

----------


## alwaysforthegood

λοιπον παιδια.μιλησαμε σημερα και μου ειπε ακριβως τα παρακατω..οταν φας ενα γευμα που σου δινει ολα τα απαραιτητα (εννοωντας οτι σε ολα τα γευματα τις ημερας παιρνεις τις απαραιτητες θερμιδες καθως και γλυκοζη) και φας μετα σαν παραπανω σοκολατα θα την κανεις σχετικα λιπος.απτο ασπουμε να ετρωγες 5 ασπραδια αυγων...μου ανεφερε συγκεκριμενα οτι ΑΝ δεν τις χρειαστεις τις θερμιδες καθως η σοκολατα ολοι ξερουμε τι ειδη ζαχαριτων εχει και πως αυτοι επιδρουν στην ινσουλινη.οποτε εν τελει εννοωντας κατι το λογικο το κανουμε περιπλοκο.εννουσε οτι το παραπανω μετα απτο φαγητο ζαχαρουχο το οποιο δεν θα το χρησιμοποιεισεις (και λογο του γλυκογωνο του) θα ξεκινησει την διαδικασια της αποθυκευσης ως ΛΙΠΟΣ...ενταξει παιδια δεν μιλαμε για μεγαλες ποσοτητες αλλα και παλι εχει αποδειχτει ο καθε οργανισμος λειτουργει αναλογα.....αυτα πιστευω να σας καλυψα...

----------


## alwaysforthegood

> Το θέμα με την σοκολάτα δεν έχει να κάνει με την σοκολάτα αυτή καθ' αυτή σαν ουσία αλλά απο ολόκληρο το προϊόν το οποίο και περιέχει μεγάλες ποσότητες ζάχαρης και λίπους.
> Το οτι de facto γίνεται λίπος, δεν μπορεί να το συμπεράνουμε απο πουθενά.
> Όμως... το οτι εκείνη την στιγμή έχεις έκρηξη παραγωγής ινσουλίνης ισχύει. Έμμεσα λοιπόν, μπορεί να υποβοηθά την λιπογέννεση αλλά όχι και οτι υπάρχει μηχανισμός μετατροπής της σοκολάτας σε λίπος... μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας!!!
> Αν ήταν έτσι, με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε και για τα μεμονωμένα συστατικά μιας σοκολάτας (γάλα, ζάχαρη, λίπος κλπ) τα οποία και βρίσκονται σε εκατοντάδες προϊόντα είτε μόνα τους είτε σε συνδυασμούς αυτών.
> 
> Την ίδια ακριβώς επίδραση (έκρηξη ινσουλίνης) έχει και οποιοδήποτε προϊόν/έδεσμα/φαγητό λαμβάνεται ακριβώς μετά το γεύμα και όχι η σοκολάτα αποκλειστικά


φιλε μου με καλυψεις και με συμπληρωσες μαζι....

----------


## Manos1989

> λοιπον παιδια.μιλησαμε σημερα και μου ειπε ακριβως τα παρακατω..οταν φας ενα γευμα που σου δινει ολα τα απαραιτητα (εννοωντας οτι σε ολα τα γευματα τις ημερας παιρνεις τις απαραιτητες θερμιδες καθως και γλυκοζη) και φας μετα σαν παραπανω σοκολατα θα την κανεις σχετικα λιπος.απτο ασπουμε να ετρωγες 5 ασπραδια αυγων...μου ανεφερε συγκεκριμενα οτι ΑΝ δεν τις χρειαστεις τις θερμιδες καθως η σοκολατα ολοι ξερουμε τι ειδη ζαχαριτων εχει και πως αυτοι επιδρουν στην ινσουλινη.οποτε εν τελει εννοωντας κατι το λογικο το κανουμε περιπλοκο.εννουσε οτι το παραπανω μετα απτο φαγητο ζαχαρουχο το οποιο δεν θα το χρησιμοποιεισεις (και λογο του γλυκογωνο του) θα ξεκινησει την διαδικασια της αποθυκευσης ως ΛΙΠΟΣ...ενταξει παιδια δεν μιλαμε για μεγαλες ποσοτητες αλλα και παλι εχει αποδειχτει ο καθε οργανισμος λειτουργει αναλογα.....αυτα πιστευω να σας καλυψα...


Mα όπως το λες τώρα βγάζει νόημα γιατί είπες το προφανές. Εφόσον έχεις συμπληρώσει τις θερμίδες που χρειάζεσαι και φας μια σοκολάτα, θα αποθηκευτεί και λίπος. Αυτό φυσικά ισχύει για κάθετι μετά το όριο των θερμίδων συντήρησης σου συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των ασπραδιών.....θερμίδες έχουν και αυτά.
Αυτό που κάνει την σοκολάτα περισσότερο ''βλαβερή'' είναι η έκκριση ινσουλίνης από το παγκρεας για τη σταθεροποίηση του σακχάρου στο αίμα μετά την πρόσληψη υδ/κων αφού προωθεί την αποθήκευση λίπους.

----------


## Manos1989

> κατα τη γνωμη μ εξαρταται ακι απο που παιρνεις τις θερμιδες.δλδ να εισαι υποθερμιδικα 500 θερμιδες αλλα να εχεις παρει 2000 θερμιδες απο σοκολατα πχ.ε δεν θα εχει το ιδιο αποτελεσμα με το να παρεις 2000 απο γαλοπουλα.η απο φρουτα.η απο πατατες...μαλλον καπου εκει παταει κ το ολο θεμα λιπους κ σοκολατας.στη τελικη φιλος κανε ενα πειραματακι.τρωγε τη σοκολατα σ οπως τη τρως και κανε κ τη προπονηση σ.αν δεις οτι παιρνεις λιπακι ενω εισαι υποθερμιδικα τρωγε τη μετα.αν δεις οτι ετσι χανεις απλα ισχυει το παραπανω θεμα.στη τελικη δε κανεις διατροφες κ ιστοριες για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα.οποτε....


Εάν είσαι υποθερμιδικά θα χάσεις λίπος, τέλος.
Και έχω κάνει πολλά τεστ πάνω μου με άπειρη σαβούρα αλλά πάντα εντός των ορίων στις θερμίδες μου....δεν έβαλα πότε λίπος παρά μόνο νερά λόγω υδ/κων.
Και τώρα πάω να χτυπήσω 4 πίτα απόλα γιατί είμαι και σε γράμμωση χαχαχα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## alwaysforthegood

> Mα όπως το λες τώρα βγάζει νόημα γιατί είπες το προφανές. Εφόσον έχεις συμπληρώσει τις θερμίδες που χρειάζεσαι και φας μια σοκολάτα, θα αποθηκευτεί και λίπος. Αυτό φυσικά ισχύει για κάθετι μετά το όριο των θερμίδων συντήρησης σου συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των ασπραδιών.....θερμίδες έχουν και αυτά.
> Αυτό που κάνει την σοκολάτα περισσότερο ''βλαβερή'' είναι η έκκριση ινσουλίνης από το παγκρεας για τη σταθεροποίηση του σακχάρου στο αίμα μετά την πρόσληψη υδ/κων αφού προωθεί την αποθήκευση λίπους.



 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## DrNio

> λοιπον παιδια.μιλησαμε σημερα και μου ειπε ακριβως τα παρακατω..οταν φας ενα γευμα που σου δινει ολα τα απαραιτητα (εννοωντας οτι σε ολα τα γευματα τις ημερας παιρνεις τις απαραιτητες θερμιδες καθως και γλυκοζη) και φας μετα σαν παραπανω σοκολατα θα την κανεις σχετικα λιπος.απτο ασπουμε να ετρωγες 5 ασπραδια αυγων...μου ανεφερε συγκεκριμενα οτι ΑΝ δεν τις χρειαστεις τις θερμιδες καθως η σοκολατα ολοι ξερουμε τι ειδη ζαχαριτων εχει και πως αυτοι επιδρουν στην ινσουλινη.οποτε εν τελει εννοωντας κατι το λογικο το κανουμε περιπλοκο.εννουσε οτι το παραπανω μετα απτο φαγητο ζαχαρουχο το οποιο δεν θα το χρησιμοποιεισεις (και λογο του γλυκογωνο του) θα ξεκινησει την διαδικασια της αποθυκευσης ως ΛΙΠΟΣ...ενταξει παιδια δεν μιλαμε για μεγαλες ποσοτητες αλλα και παλι εχει αποδειχτει ο καθε οργανισμος λειτουργει αναλογα.....αυτα πιστευω να σας καλυψα...


Άρα όλοι δίκιο είχαμε/ :01. Mr. Green:  
Άρα αν δεν έχεις φάει ένα πλήρες γεύμα(πες μία τσιπούρα) και φας μία κρέπα με σοκολάτα δεν γίνεται λίπος γιατί πας να "συμπληρώσεις" το γεύμα σου.

Καλά τα είπα ή έκανα κάποιο λάθος?(Διάβασα επι τροχάδειν τα ποστ σας,γιατί έχω και μία εξεταστική που τρέχει. :02. Welcome: )

----------


## tolis93

> Ποιες θερμίδες από λαχανικά οεο? Δε πα να κατεβάσεις 50 μαρούλια, λίγη σημασία έχει....
> Αυτό με τα μακαρόνια είναι το 2ο πιο πετυχημένο που ακούω σήμερα μετά το φρούτο ΜΕΤΑ το γεύμα που σου βάζει λίπος. Δηλαδή αν δε φάει 3 πιάτα μακαρόνια κάθε βράδυ, βάζει λίπος ........? wtf...
> 
> 
> χαχαχα νταξ δε θυμόσουν χρονολογία......αλλά 1544 ρε Αντώνη? Με έκανες μαθουσάλα να ουμ


 προς θεου δεν ειπα οτι βαζει λιπος με κατι αλλο απλα με μακαρονια δε βαζει βασικα με τετοιου ειδους υδατανθρακα δε βαζει λιπος.δεν ειπα οτι με γαλοπουλα ξερω γω κανει διπλες στη κοιλια του....

----------


## tolis93

> Εάν είσαι υποθερμιδικά θα χάσεις λίπος, τέλος.
> Και έχω κάνει πολλά τεστ πάνω μου με άπειρη σαβούρα αλλά πάντα εντός των ορίων στις θερμίδες μου....δεν έβαλα πότε λίπος παρά μόνο νερά λόγω υδ/κων.
> Και τώρα πάω να χτυπήσω 4 πίτα απόλα γιατί είμαι και σε γράμμωση χαχαχα


το σουβλατζιδικο της γειτονιας δε θα κλησει ποτε.ειδικα οταν μπαινεις σε ογκο ειμαι σιγουρος

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Άρα όλοι δίκιο είχαμε/ 
> Άρα αν δεν έχεις φάει ένα πλήρες γεύμα(πες μία τσιπούρα) και φας μία κρέπα με σοκολάτα δεν γίνεται λίπος γιατί πας να "συμπληρώσεις" το γεύμα σου.


Δηλαδή αν στα γεύματα σου έχεις κορόπουλο με μερέντα αντί για ρύζι,
και δεν ξεπεράσεις τις θερμίδες σου αυτό δεν θα αποθηκεύτη σαν λίπος?

----------


## DrNio

Δεν έχω καταλάβει να σου πω την αλήθεια.

Πάντως η ζυγαριά δεν ανεβαίνει,οι κοιλιακοί μου δεν θολώνουν,οπότε απλά πληροφοριακά ρωτάω.

Ελπίζω οι πιο experts να δώσουν φώτα στον λαό.

ΥΓ : Αν θα βάλεις λίπος εξαρτάται και απο τον οργανισμό-μεταβολισμό σου.Αλλά αυτό το έχουμε αφήσει στην άκρη σε αυτήν την συζήτηση,νομίζω.

-----


*edit* : Επίσης διάλεξες ένα τμήμα της απάντησης μου.Γιατί ? Όλη ήταν αυτή.




> Άρα όλοι δίκιο είχαμε/ 
> Άρα αν δεν έχεις φάει ένα πλήρες γεύμα(πες μία τσιπούρα) και φας μία κρέπα με σοκολάτα δεν γίνεται λίπος γιατί πας να "συμπληρώσεις" το γεύμα σου.
> 
> Καλά τα είπα ή έκανα κάποιο λάθος?(Διάβασα επι τροχάδειν τα ποστ σας,γιατί έχω και μία εξεταστική που τρέχει.)

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Το θέμα με την σοκολάτα δεν έχει να κάνει με την σοκολάτα αυτή καθ' αυτή σαν ουσία αλλά απο ολόκληρο το προϊόν το οποίο και περιέχει μεγάλες ποσότητες ζάχαρης και λίπους.
> *Το οτι de facto γίνεται λίπος, δεν μπορεί να το συμπεράνουμε απο πουθενά.*
> Όμως... το οτι εκείνη την στιγμή έχεις έκρηξη παραγωγής ινσουλίνης ισχύει. Έμμεσα λοιπόν, μπορεί να υποβοηθά την λιπογέννεση αλλά όχι και οτι υπάρχει μηχανισμός μετατροπής της σοκολάτας σε λίπος... μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας!!!
> Αν ήταν έτσι, με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε και για τα μεμονωμένα συστατικά μιας σοκολάτας (γάλα, ζάχαρη, λίπος κλπ) τα οποία και βρίσκονται σε εκατοντάδες προϊόντα είτε μόνα τους είτε σε συνδυασμούς αυτών.
> 
> Την ίδια ακριβώς επίδραση (έκρηξη ινσουλίνης) έχει και οποιοδήποτε προϊόν/έδεσμα/φαγητό λαμβάνεται ακριβώς μετά το γεύμα και όχι η σοκολάτα αποκλειστικά


Οταν τρως ένα πράγμα το οποίο είναι τίγκα στη ζάχαρη και στα λιπαρά,
πως γίνεται αυτό να μην γίνει λίπος στο σώμα σου?




> Άρα όλοι δίκιο είχαμε/ 
> Άρα αν δεν έχεις φάει ένα πλήρες γεύμα(πες μία τσιπούρα) και φας μία κρέπα με σοκολάτα δεν γίνεται λίπος γιατί πας να "συμπληρώσεις" το γεύμα σου.


Οχι παλίκαρε δεν ισχύει αυτό, για να βάλεις καθαρά κιλά πρέπει να φας ποιοτικό φαγητό,
το να φας την κρέπα που ανέφερες ποιο πάνω το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις είναι να βάλεις λίπος.

----------


## Panosss

> Οταν τρως ένα πράγμα το οποίο είναι τίγκα στη ζάχαρη και στα λιπαρά,
> πως γίνεται αυτό να μην γίνει λίπος στο σώμα σου?


Με αυτόματη διαδικασία, όχι δεν μπορεί να γίνει.
Αν υπάρξει πλεόνασμα απο αυτό που τρώς (δηλαδή χρησιμοποιήσει ο οργανισμός σου ότι χρειάζεται για ενέργεια κλπ κλπ) τότε ναι το πλεόνασμα υπάρχει περίπτωση να αποθηκευτεί (είτε ένα ποσοστού αυτού) ως λίπος.
Το ότι όμως με το που τρως ζάχαρη (για παράδειγμα) αυτή μετασχηματίζεται σε λίπος, όχι δεν υπάρχει σαν διεργασία.
Δηλαδή, παραδειγματικά, θεωρείς οτι αν είσαι σε 6ωρη νηστεία και έχεις αδειάσει απο γλυκογόνο κλπ κλπ, και φας 2 κουταλιές ζάχαρη σκέτη, αυτή με έναν μαγικό τρόπο θα μετατραπεί όλη άμεσα σε λίπος; Ο οργανισμός δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσει καθόλου την ενέργεια που του δίνεται εκείνη την στιγμή μόνο και μόνο γιατί είναι ζάχαρη;

Γι΄αυτό και αναφέρθηκα στην ινσουλίνη και τον "ύπουλο" ρόλο της σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.

Ας μην παίζουμε με τις λέξεις. Οι διεργασίες είναι συγκεκριμένες. Αν υπάρξει πλεόνασμα ενέργειας, τότε ενδέχεται κάποια ποσότητα αυτής να αποθηκευτεί σαν λίπος. Απλά αν ο πλεονασμός συνοδεύεται και με έκρηξη ινσουλίνης, η όλη διαδικασία υποβοηθείται σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Γι' αυτο και δεν προτείνεται η λήψη γλυκού μετά απο ένα κανονικό γεύμα.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Με αυτόματη διαδικασία, όχι δεν μπορεί να γίνει.
> Αν υπάρξει πλεόνασμα απο αυτό που τρώς (δηλαδή χρησιμοποιήσει ο οργανισμός σου ότι χρειάζεται για ενέργεια κλπ κλπ) τότε ναι το πλεόνασμα υπάρχει περίπτωση να αποθηκευτεί (είτε ένα ποσοστού αυτού) ως λίπος.
> Το ότι όμως με το που τρως ζάχαρη (για παράδειγμα) αυτή μετασχηματίζεται σε λίπος, όχι δεν υπάρχει σαν διεργασία.
> Δηλαδή, παραδειγματικά, θεωρείς οτι αν είσαι σε 6ωρη νηστεία και έχεις αδειάσει απο γλυκογόνο κλπ κλπ, και φας 2 κουταλιές ζάχαρη σκέτη, αυτή με έναν μαγικό τρόπο θα μετατραπεί όλη άμεσα σε λίπος; Ο οργανισμός δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσει καθόλου την ενέργεια που του δίνεται εκείνη την στιγμή μόνο και μόνο γιατί είναι ζάχαρη;
> 
> Γι΄αυτό και αναφέρθηκα στην ινσουλίνη και τον "ύπουλο" ρόλο της σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.
> 
> Ας μην παίζουμε με τις λέξεις. Οι διεργασίες είναι συγκεκριμένες. Αν υπάρξει πλεόνασμα ενέργειας, τότε ενδέχεται κάποια ποσότητα αυτής να αποθηκευτεί σαν λίπος. Απλά αν ο πλεονασμός συνοδεύεται και με έκρηξη ινσουλίνης, η όλη διαδικασία υποβοηθείται σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Γι' αυτο και δεν προτείνεται η λήψη γλυκού μετά απο ένα κανονικό γεύμα.


Ας αφήσουμε λίγο τους υδατάνθρακες και ας πιάσουμε τα λιπαρά που έχει μια σοκολάτα,
αυτα τι γίνονται όταν εσύ θα φας σοκολάτα?

----------


## Manos1989

> Ας αφήσουμε λίγο τους υδατάνθρακες και ας πιάσουμε τα λιπαρά που έχει μια σοκολάτα,
> αυτα τι γίνονται όταν εσύ θα φας σοκολάτα?


Πρώτο και σημαντικότερο ρόλο παίζει το σύνολο των θερμίδων και όχι η προέλευση τους.
Aν οι θερμίδες που λαμβάνεις είναι λιγότερες από αυτές που χρειάζεσαι, απλά δε γίνεται να βάλεις λίπος. Υπάρχει και το παράδειγμα ενός γιατρού που αδυνάτισε με McDonalds, δε θυμάμαι πώς λέγεται.
Τα λιπαρά που λες εμπίπτουν ακριβώς στην ίδια κατηγορία με τους υδ/κες και τις πρωτείνες.....----> θερμίδες.

----------


## Panosss

Πάλι παίζουμε με τις λέξεις.
Κανείς δεν μπορεί να πει τι γίνεται με κανένα συστατικό.
Ο οργανισμός σου επιλέγει τι θα χρησιμοποιήσει απο τα συστατικά που του δίνεις για την παραγωγή ενέργειας και κάλυψης των αναγκών του.
Ενέργεια δίνουν 3 συστατικά. Λίπη, υδατάνθρακες και πρωτείνες.

Αν υπάρχει θετικό ισοζύγιο (πλεόνασμα) υπάρχει σοβαρό ενδεχόμενο να υπάρξει λιπογέννεση (αποθήκευση ενέργειας λόγω πλεονάσματος). Ακόμα και αυτό όμως δεν γίνεται στο 100% μιας και ποσοστό των συστατικών μπορεί να αποβληθεί απο τον οργανισμό χωρίς να χρησιμοποιηθεί είτε να αποθηκευτεί.

Για να μην διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα λοιπόν, διεργασία όπου αυτόματα η ζάχαρη (ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο συστατικό) μετατρέπεται σε λίπος, απλά δεν υπάρχει.

Τα λιπαρά μιας σοκολάτας λοιπόν (ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο συστατικό), μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθούν για την παραγωγή ενέργειας, μπορεί να αποθηκευτούν, μπορεί και ένα μέρος τους να απορριφθεί. Το οτι θα μετατραπούν, με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο σε λίπος, απλά δεν υπάρχει!

Αν πιστεύεις κάτι άλλο, σε παρακαλώ να μου το πεις.

edit: Μάνο, τα ίδια λέμε  :01. Smile:   Τι πάει να πει να αφήσω τους υδατάνθρακες έξω! Ποιος το λέει αυτό και γιατί!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

Oπότε σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σας, να καταργήσουμε την πατάτα και το ρύζι
και να τρώμε σοκολάτα αλλά στις ίδιες θερμίδες σωστά?

----------


## Panosss

Αυτό είναι δικό σου συμπέρασμα!
Κανείς δεν είπε κάτι τέτοιο. 
Άλλο το βέλτιστο και άλλο οτι υπάρχει η διεργασία αυτόματης μετατροπής σε λίπος.

Και με την πατάτα και το ρύζι, αν υπάρξει πλεόνασμα, πάλι υπάρχει κίνδυνος να μετατραπεί αυτό σε λίπος ή και να αποβληθεί απο τον οργανισμό. Και με την σοκολάτα το ίδιο, απλά με την σοκολάτα λόγω μεγάλης έκρηξης ινσουλίνης ο κίνδυνος αυτός είναι μεγαλύτερος.
Δηλαδή εσύ θεωρείς οτι αν τρώς μόνο πατάτα και ρύζι δεν μετατρέπεται τίποτα απο αυτά σε λίπος; Αν είναι δυνατόν!!!

Οι διαδικασίες είναι εξαιρετικά απλές και συγκεκριμένες. Αν υπάρξει πλεόνασμα ενέργειας μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε λίπος, μπορεί και να αποβληθεί. Υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες που υποβοηθούν το ένα ή το άλλο.
Θα το ξαναπώ, για τελευταία φορά γιατί κούρασα να το λέω. Αυτόματος μηχανισμός de facto μετατροπής μιας ουσίας σε λίπος ΔΕΝ Υ ΠΑ ΡΧΕΙ!

Αν υπάρχει μηχανισμός ο οποίος ανεξαρτήτως συνθηκών μετατρέπει κάποια ουσία αυτόματα σε λίπος, σε παρακαλώ να μας ενημερώσεις!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Αυτό είναι δικό σου συμπέρασμα!
> Κανείς δεν είπε κάτι τέτοιο. 
> Άλλο το βέλτιστο και άλλο οτι υπάρχει η διεργασία αυτόματης μετατροπής σε λίπος.
> 
> Και με την πατάτα και το ρύζι, αν υπάρξει πλεόνασμα, πάλι υπάρχει κίνδυνος να μετατραπεί αυτό σε λίπος ή και να αποβληθεί απο τον οργανισμό. Και με την σοκολάτα το ίδιο, απλά με την *σοκολάτα λόγω μεγάλης έκρηξης ινσουλίνης ο κίνδυνος αυτός είναι μεγαλύτερος.*
> Δηλαδή εσύ θεωρείς οτι αν τρώς μόνο πατάτα και ρύζι δεν μετατρέπεται τίποτα απο αυτά σε λίπος; Αν είναι δυνατόν!!!
> 
> Οι διαδικασίες είναι εξαιρετικά απλές και συγκεκριμένες. Αν υπάρξει πλεόνασμα ενέργειας μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε λίπος, μπορεί και να αποβληθεί. Υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες που υποβοηθούν το ένα ή το άλλο.
> Θα το ξαναπώ, για τελευταία φορά γιατί κούρασα να το λέω. Αυτόματος μηχανισμός de facto μετατροπής μιας ουσίας σε λίπος ΔΕΝ Υ ΠΑ ΡΧΕΙ!
> ...


Σου είπα να καταργήσουμε το ρύζι, γιατί δεν νομίζω πολλά άτομα να το προτιμούν 
από την Μερέντα. Για ποιο λόγο να κάτσω να φάω ρύζι από τη στιγμή που αμα
θα φάω 3 κουταλιές μερέντα είναι το ίδιο πράγμα σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σας ...

*Εδώ* θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, όταν η ινσουλίνη μας ανεβαίνει το σώμα μας 
αποθηκεύει ευκολότερα το λίπος, αμα θα κάτσεις να φας την πατάτα σου, 
όπου η πατάτα δεν ανεβάζει την ινσουλίνη στα ύψη για ποιό λόγο θα γίνει λίπος
από την στιγμή που δεν έχεις ξεπεράσει της θερμίδες σου ημερησίως?

Δηλαδή εσύ πιστεύεις πως αν μια σοκολάτα έχει 30γρ, λιπαρά, όλα αυτά ο οργανισμος θα τα μετατρέψει σε ενέργεια?

----------


## Panosss

Όχι ρε φίλε.
Ακριβώς αυτό ΔΕ λέω!
De facto ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ.
Εδώ και πόση ώρα μόνο αυτό ΔΕ λέω.
Δεν μπορεί κανείς να πει οτι θα τα μετατρέψει όλα σε ενέργεια, ή θα τα αποθηκεύσει όλα σε λίπος! Αυτό λέω εδώ και πόσα post!!!

Ούτε το ένα (χρησιμοποίηση υλικού αποκλειστικά για ενέργεια), ούτε το άλλο (χρησιμοποίηση υλικού αποκλειστικά για δημιουργία λίπους) υπάρχει ως de facto αυτοματοποιημένη διεργασία!!!

Ο λόγος που δεν τρως μερέντα αντι για πατάτα ή ρύζι δεν είναι οτι η μερέντα με το που τη φας θα αποθηκευτεί σε λίπος. ΕΠΙΛΕΓΕΙΣ άλλα συστατικά για δεκάδες άλλους λόγους (γλυκαιμικός δείκτης, πρόσθετα θρεπτικά συστατικά, χοληστερόλες, κακά λίπη κλπ κλπ κλπ). Πάντως όχι γιατί αν θα φας 1 κουταλάκι μερέντα θα αποθηκεύσεις με αυτό τον τρόπο 1 κουταλάκι λίπος!!!

Με έσκασες απόψε   :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Όχι ρε φίλε.
> Ακριβώς αυτό ΔΕ λέω!
> De facto ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ.
> Εδώ και πόση ώρα μόνο αυτό ΔΕ λέω.
> Δεν μπορεί κανείς να πει οτι θα τα μετατρέψει όλα σε ενέργεια, ή θα τα αποθηκεύσει όλα σε λίπος! Αυτό λέω εδώ και πόσα post!!!
> 
> Ούτε το ένα (χρησιμοποίηση υλικού αποκλειστικά για ενέργεια), ούτε το άλλο (χρησιμοποίηση υλικού αποκλειστικά για δημιουργία λίπους) υπάρχει ως de facto αυτοματοποιημένη διεργασία!!!
> Με έσκασες απόψε   *Δεν έχεις ανάγκη!*


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## aepiskeptis

απο πμ του μελους den23

"όσον αφορά το κακάο και tη μαύρη σοκολάτα... πιστεύεις πως μπορoun να προσφέρoun κάτι σε μια διατροφή αύξησης μυϊκής μάζας(κοινώς "όγκου")... "

πραγματικα δεν εχω ιδεα.. αν θα προσφερουν κατι στον "ογκο".

"και σε περίπτωση που καταναλώνονται σε μια ποσότητα καθημερινώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα να καταναλώνονται με gala??"

να σου πω σχετικα με το γαλα, μου φαινεται οτι ειχα διαβασει κατι που δε το θυμαμαι ακριβως και αυτο που δε θυμαμαι αν το κακαο κανει κατι στο γαλα ή το αντιστροφο. Παντως το σοκολατουχο γαλα προτεινεται ως "πολυ καλο" ποστ προπονηση ροφημα. Τωρα, βεβαια πρεπει να δεις την ποιοτητα του γαλακτος και την ποιοτητα του κακαο και πολλα αλλα. Επισης το σοκολατουχο γαλα δεν περιεχει αρκετη ποσοτητα epicatechin ωστε να προσφερει αυξηση του Ν.Ο. οποτε εχεις γαλα+υδατανθρακες. Αν καποιον ειναι του μεταπροπονητικου ροφηματος, γαλα+γουει+κακαο δεν ακουγεται ασχημο. Προσωπικα δεν ειμαι, ουτε μαρεσει ιδιαιτερα το γαλα.

"επίσης εκτος από τα αντιοξειδωτικά είπες πως η μαύρη σοκολάτα πιστεύεις πως δίνει ένα μικρό testo boost... το κακάο που βοηθάει?? "

μαύρη σοκολάτα=κακαο βουτυρο+κακαο=στερεα κακαο, μετα βαζουν διαφορα προσθετα

οσο περισσοτερα τα % στερεα κακαο, τοσο λιγοτερα εχει απτα προσθετα.

το τεστ βοοστ το δινει το λιπος (βλ πανω μηνυμα), τωρα τί προσφερει το κακαο

το κακαο ειναι αυτο που αυξανει την παραγωγη Ν.Ο. 
researchers gave Boston volunteers cocoa with either a high or low amount of flavonols. Those who drank cocoa with more flavonols showed more nitric oxide activity. K Chevaux, L Jackson, ME Villar, J Mundt, J Commisso, G Adamson, MM McCullough, H Schmitz, N Hollenberg Proximate, Mineral and Procyanidin Content of Certain Foods and Beverages Consumed by the Kuna Amerinds of Panama J Food Cmpstn & Anal 2001;14:553-563 


From WebMD
"If our research results continue to support a link between consumption of flavanol-rich cocoa and nitric oxide synthesis.

Taubert et al say that short-term studies have previously shown that high doses of cocoa for two weeks can improve endothelial function and reduce blood pressure, due to the action of cocoa polyphenols...

"The apparent mechanisms by which dark chocolate lowered BP suggests a chronic increase in the production of nitric oxide in the vascular endothelium," the researchers explain 

American Journal of Clinical Nutrition http://www.ajcn.org/content/81/3/611.abstract
Short-term administration of dark chocolate is followed by a significant increase in insulin sensitivity... 
πως αυξανεται η ευαισθησια, το μηχανισμο δε το θυμαμαι και ουτε τον εχω προχειρο, αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι συνεργαστικο αποτελεσμα μεταξυ λιπους+κακαο+θεοβρομινη+ολα οσα εχει μεσα

Θεοβρομινη

Theobromine is the primary alkaloid found in cocoa and chocolate...

In the liver, theobromine is metabolized into methylxanthine and subsequently into methyluric acid...

As a methylated xanthine, theobromine is a potent Cyclic adenosine monophosphate (cAMP) phosphodiesterase inhibitor;[8] this means that it helps prevent the enzyme phosphodiesterase from converting the active cAMP to an inactive form.[25] cAMP works as a second messenger in many hormone- and neurotransmitter-controlled metabolic systems, such as the breakdown of glycogen. When the inactivation of cAMP is inhibited by a compound such as theobromine, the effects of the neurotransmitter or hormone which stimulated the production of cAMP are much longer lived. 

  τωρα αν βαλεις και τα αντιοξειδωτικα + το λιπος + τα παραπανω θα ελεγα οτι εχει μια πολυ μαματη τροφη.


Επισης μπορει καποιος να χρησιμοποιει cocoa nibs= κακαο τριμματα, ειναι σπασμενα κακαο φασολια (η πρωτη υλη), κακαο, chocamine

αυτα.... +
αυτα
The (cocao) plant contains components that include: alanine, alkaloids, alpha-sitosterol, alpha-theosterol, amylase, arginine, ascorbic-acid, ascorbic-acid-oxidase, aspariginase, beta-carotene, calcium, dopamine, fructose, glucose, glutamic-acid, leucine, linoleic-acid, lipase, lysine, niacin, peroxidase, phenylacetic-acid, phenylalanine, phosphorus, riboflavin, rutin, tannins, theobromine, thiamin and many other things. 

οκ...

----------


## sofos

> απο πμ του μελους den23
> 
> "όσον αφορά το κακάο και tη μαύρη σοκολάτα... πιστεύεις πως μπορoun να προσφέρoun κάτι σε μια διατροφή αύξησης μυϊκής μάζας(κοινώς "όγκου")... "
> 
> πραγματικα δεν εχω ιδεα.. αν θα προσφερουν κατι στον "ογκο".
> 
> "και σε περίπτωση που καταναλώνονται σε μια ποσότητα καθημερινώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα να καταναλώνονται με gala??"
> 
> να σου πω σχετικα με το γαλα, μου φαινεται οτι ειχα διαβασει κατι που δε το θυμαμαι ακριβως και αυτο που δε θυμαμαι αν το κακαο κανει κατι στο γαλα ή το αντιστροφο. Παντως το σοκολατουχο γαλα προτεινεται ως "πολυ καλο" ποστ προπονηση ροφημα. Τωρα, βεβαια πρεπει να δεις την ποιοτητα του γαλακτος και την ποιοτητα του κακαο και πολλα αλλα. Επισης το σοκολατουχο γαλα δεν περιεχει αρκετη ποσοτητα epicatechin ωστε να προσφερει αυξηση του Ν.Ο. οποτε εχεις γαλα+υδατανθρακες. Αν καποιον ειναι του μεταπροπονητικου ροφηματος, γαλα+γουει+κακαο δεν ακουγεται ασχημο. Προσωπικα δεν ειμαι, ουτε μαρεσει ιδιαιτερα το γαλα.
> ...


μια χαρα μονο μη τα χει ολα αυτα σε 10mg  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## aepiskeptis

νιωθω αυτο που αποκαλειται roid rage με κατακλιζει.

νιωθω μια απιστευτη παρορμηση να φαω βαν






σας παρακαλω αν ειναι καποιος μοντ-οφφισερ μεσα, ας μου κανει ενα βαν για κανα 3μηνο τουλαχιστον. ευχαριστω

----------


## aepiskeptis

> μια χαρα μονο μη τα χει ολα αυτα σε 10mg


σοφο αν κοιτας μαυρη σοκολατα και βλεπεις αμινοξεα και αργινινη

και απο ολο το παραπανω κατεβατο, επελεξες να σχολιασεις την περιεκτικοτητα σε αυτα, τι να σου πω.


αστο δεν πειραζει, παρε νιτρικο σου ταιριαζει τελεια.

----------


## sofos

> σοφο αν κοιτας μαυρη σοκολατα και βλεπεις αμινοξεα και αργινινη
> 
> και απο ολο το παραπανω κατεβατο, επελεξες να σχολιασεις την περιεκτικοτητα σε αυτα, τι να σου πω.
> 
> 
> αστο δεν πειραζει, παρε νιτρικο σου ταιριαζει τελεια.


ελα βρε ενταξει μη θυμωνεις,απλα θελω να σου πω οτι αν ξεραμε κ την ποσοτητα θα μασταν υπερ κομπλε,εγω συγκεκριμενα τρωω μαυρη σοκολατα κ συμφωνω σ ολα οσα λες ειναι πολυ καλη,απλα αν ξεραμε τις ποσοτητες των συγκεκριμενων ουσιων θα ταν ακομα καλυτερα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Kagias

Κατι τετοια τοπικ θα πρεπε να ταν undercover σαν το thread της χημικης υποστηριξης  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

παιδες σημερα πηρα ζελε κερασι με 46 θερμιδες το μπολ κ εβαλα μια κουταλια γλυκου κακαο παυλιδης καθαρο κακαο.δν εχει υδατανθρακα.αντε να δω τι θα μ βγαλει αυριο :01. Smile:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ως έφηβος και ως λιγούρης sweet-lover προσπαθώ να βρώ κάτι σε σοκολάτα που θα μπορώ να τρώω πιο συχνά μες στη βδομάδα,αλλά να μην με τρώνε ούτε οι τύψεις και ούτε να τσιμπάω 500 θερμίδες από μια σοκολάτα! :02. Shock: 
Έτσι σε μια συζήτηση στο γυμναστήριο με μια γυμνάστρια,μου είπε οτι στα ΑΒ βασιλοπουλος υπάρχει μια σοκολάτα που είναι για διαβητικούς,με 80 ( :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: ) θερμίδες μόνο!Είναι ίδια με τις άλλες σοκολάτες,και σε γεύση πολύ γλυκιά!Το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι οτι αντί για ζάχαρη βάζουν γλυκαντικές ουσίες (ασπαρτάμη μου πε δεν έχει),και είναι πολύ εύγευστη!!Έχετε ακούσει τίποτα;Ξέρετε που αλλού μπορώ να την βρώ;Η ξέρετε κάτι άλλο γλυκό που να μπορώ να τρώω λίγο πιο συχνά;Προσπαθώ να τα αφαιρέσω τα σοκολατοειδή από την διατροφή,ή έστω να τα περιορίσω σε ένα τσιτ,αλλά όταν έρχεται το τσίτ πραγματικά κάνω ΚΑΤΑΧΡΗΣΗ της σοκολάτας!Αν βρώ κάτι με λίγες θερμίδες και σοκολάτα να μπορώ να τρώω μέσα στη βδομάδα 2 φορές ας πούμε πιστεύω δεν θα έχω τόση λύσσα!

----------


## tolis93

> Ως έφηβος και ως λιγούρης sweet-lover προσπαθώ να βρώ κάτι σε σοκολάτα που θα μπορώ να τρώω πιο συχνά μες στη βδομάδα,αλλά να μην με τρώνε ούτε οι τύψεις και ούτε να τσιμπάω 500 θερμίδες από μια σοκολάτα!
> Έτσι σε μια συζήτηση στο γυμναστήριο με μια γυμνάστρια,μου είπε οτι στα ΑΒ βασιλοπουλος υπάρχει μια σοκολάτα που είναι για διαβητικούς,με 80 () θερμίδες μόνο!Είναι ίδια με τις άλλες σοκολάτες,και σε γεύση πολύ γλυκιά!Το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι οτι αντί για ζάχαρη βάζουν γλυκαντικές ουσίες (ασπαρτάμη μου πε δεν έχει),και είναι πολύ εύγευστη!!Έχετε ακούσει τίποτα;Ξέρετε που αλλού μπορώ να την βρώ;Η ξέρετε κάτι άλλο γλυκό που να μπορώ να τρώω λίγο πιο συχνά;Προσπαθώ να τα αφαιρέσω τα σοκολατοειδή από την διατροφή,ή έστω να τα περιορίσω σε ένα τσιτ,αλλά όταν έρχεται το τσίτ πραγματικά κάνω ΚΑΤΑΧΡΗΣΗ της σοκολάτας!Αν βρώ κάτι με λίγες θερμίδες και σοκολάτα να μπορώ να τρώω μέσα στη βδομάδα 2 φορές ας πούμε πιστεύω δεν θα έχω τόση λύσσα!


ομορφααααντρα μου κ εσυ με τα γλυκα ε?? :01. Mr. Green:  κοιτα ξερω ποιες σου ανεφεραν.σε πληροφορω ομως οτι εχουν πολυολες.οχι κ οτι καλυτερο.τις ετρωγα σε κετο φαση.κοιτα θες τη γνωμη μ?φτιαξε δικια σ μερεντα αν θες σοκολατα κ παιρνε ζελε με γλυκαντικα. γιατι δε σε κοβω να αρκεισαι σε μικρη ποσοτητα.κ παλι οχι να το ξεσκιζεις κ με αυτα.ολα με μετρο απλα σε παιρνει κ το λιγο παραπανω.εγω πχ φτιαχνω τη δικια μ μερεντα κ καθε πρωι την τιμαω με 2-3 φετουλες μαυρο ψωμι κ γιαουρτι.σε πληροφορω ειναι αρκετα κομπλε.στο μεταξυ.δοκιμασε να τρως κανα φρουτο.μετριαζουν την επιθυμια για γλυκα.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Χαχαχα,ναι και μάλιστα πολύ!Τα άτιμα είναι ηδονιστικά!  :02. Shock:  




> φτιαξε δικια σ μερεντα αν θες σοκολατα κ παιρνε ζελε με γλυκαντικα


Η μερέντα μ αρέσει ακόμα πιο πολύ απο την σοκολάτα!!!!! είχα βρεί κάποτε και μια συνταγή εδώ πρέπει να ήταν δική σου!!
Πιστεύω το πρόβλημα μου είναι κυρίως στο μυαλό,σκέφτομαι οτι στερούμε τη σοκολάτα και στην ευκαιρία ξεσπάω για να διώξω αυτή την "στέρηση"...Έτσι αν κάθε πρωϊ τρώω έστω μια φέτα τσοτ μαυρο ψωμί με καλή ποσότητα μερέντας(έτσι να νιώσω  :01. Razz: ) πιστεύω θα μετριάσω το αίσθημα στέρησης...και το πολύ πολύ άμα με πιάσει κατα την διάρκεια της μέρας,θα φάω καμιά κουταλίτσα να μου φύγει η "καούρα"!

Ερώτηση: η μερέντα άμα φτιάξω θα έχει λίγες θερμίδες;Να βάλω γλυκαντικά μέσα αντί για ζάχαρη ή κάτι τέτοιο...να μπορώ να το εντάξω δηλαδή στο πρόγραμμα.Πχ αν έχω σπίτι σοκολάτες με 80 θερμίδες και μερέντα δικιά μου πάλι με λίγες kcal θα έχω ένα αίσθημα πληρώτητας!Οτι ρε παιδί μου όποτε με πιάσει θα πάω να φάω μισή σοκολάτα =40 θερμίδες..τίποτα σχεδών!Και έτσι δεν θα νιώθω στέρηση...και στο τσιτ δεν θα είμαι τοσο obsessed με τη σοκολάτα γιατί θα την έχω όποτε θέλω!
Εεε και του π****η! αν με πιάσει τρέλλα,και θέλω να φάω πολύ σοκολάτα τουλάχιστον δε θα πάρω πολλές θερμίδες!Δλδ και 3 απο αυτές να φάω, 3χ80 = 320 kcal! Καμία σχέση με τις κανονικές που είναι 500+ kcal η μια!!!
Και έτσι που τη βλέπω τη δουλειά,στην αρχή θα τρελλαθώ και θα τρώω πολλές! 1-2 κάθε μέρα!...μέχρι που θα τις βαρεθώ και θα τρώω όποτε με πιάσει έντονο αίσθημα!...ή έστω μερέντα αν συμφέρει στις θερμίδες!...

----------


## tolis93

> Χαχαχα,ναι και μάλιστα πολύ!Τα άτιμα είναι ηδονιστικά!  
> 
> 
> 
> Η μερέντα μ αρέσει ακόμα πιο πολύ απο την σοκολάτα!!!!! είχα βρεί κάποτε και μια συνταγή εδώ πρέπει να ήταν δική σου!!
> Πιστεύω το πρόβλημα μου είναι κυρίως στο μυαλό,σκέφτομαι οτι στερούμε τη σοκολάτα και στην ευκαιρία ξεσπάω για να διώξω αυτή την "στέρηση"...Έτσι αν κάθε πρωϊ τρώω έστω μια φέτα τσοτ μαυρο ψωμί με καλή ποσότητα μερέντας(έτσι να νιώσω ) πιστεύω θα μετριάσω το αίσθημα στέρησης...και το πολύ πολύ άμα με πιάσει κατα την διάρκεια της μέρας,θα φάω καμιά κουταλίτσα να μου φύγει η "καούρα"!
> 
> Ερώτηση: η μερέντα άμα φτιάξω θα έχει λίγες θερμίδες;Να βάλω γλυκαντικά μέσα αντί για ζάχαρη ή κάτι τέτοιο...να μπορώ να το εντάξω δηλαδή στο πρόγραμμα.Πχ αν έχω σπίτι σοκολάτες με 80 θερμίδες και μερέντα δικιά μου πάλι με λίγες kcal θα έχω ένα αίσθημα πληρώτητας!Οτι ρε παιδί μου όποτε με πιάσει θα πάω να φάω μισή σοκολάτα =40 θερμίδες..τίποτα σχεδών!Και έτσι δεν θα νιώθω στέρηση...και στο τσιτ δεν θα είμαι τοσο obsessed με τη σοκολάτα γιατί θα την έχω όποτε θέλω!
> Εεε και του π****η! αν με πιάσει τρέλλα,και θέλω να φάω πολύ σοκολάτα τουλάχιστον δε θα πάρω πολλές θερμίδες!Δλδ και 3 απο αυτές να φάω, 3χ80 = 320 kcal! Καμία σχέση με τις κανονικές που είναι 500+ kcal η μια!!!
> Και έτσι που τη βλέπω τη δουλειά,στην αρχή θα τρελλαθώ και θα τρώω πολλές! 1-2 κάθε μέρα!...μέχρι που θα τις βαρεθώ και θα τρώω όποτε με πιάσει έντονο αίσθημα!...ή έστω μερέντα αν συμφέρει στις θερμίδες!...


η μερεντα δεν εχει τπτ.ολοκληρο το βαζο (π βγαζει πραγματικα πολυ) εχει 300 θερμιδες ξερω γω.10 θερμιδες η κουταλια σουπας να σ βγαζει.τι διαολο.παρενθεση.οι σοκολατες π λες δν εχον 80 θερμιδες η μια αλλα 80 η μεριδα.400 εχει η μια κ κανει 5 μεριδες.αλλα ξεχνα το αυτο.ενα κομματι να τρως εισαι οκ.παρε μπαρες μωρε με σοκολατα κ δημιτριακα π εχει κ με 80 κ με 70 θερμιδες η μια. και οκ τρως μια μερα 3 μπαρες ρ φιλος ανθρωπος εισαι.χτυπας...240 θερμιδες.πηγαινε περπατα μιση ωρα σιγα....λες κ δε καιγονται.εδω εχουμε καψει τοσα κιλα λιπος απο πανω μας.στις 240 θερμιδουλες θα κολλωσουμε.σιγα...για τη μερεντα υπαρχει θεμα σις συνταγες.δικια μ ειναι ναι.κ σε πληροφορω στο σπιτι μ τη τρωνε πιο πλ απο τη κανονικη...φτιαχνεις ενα βαζο λες θα μηνει για τη βδομαδα.κ εχει καταληξει σε 2 μερες να στο εχει φαει η μανα σ.κ μετα βριζεις

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Ρε πραγματικά όταν είδα τις θερμίδες στη μερέντα δάκρυσα!...Χαχαχαχαχαχα!Σε ΥΠΕΡΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!Ποιες σοκολάτες και βλακείες!!!Νόμιζα οτι με΄ρεντα με λίγες θερμίδες δεν υπάρχει γι αυτό ψαχνόμουν για σοκολάτα!...είμαι καταενθουσιασμένος!...Η λύση στα προβλήματα...αντι να παίρνω 1500+++ θερμίδες στα τσιτ από την πολυ μερεντοσοκολατοκατασταση θα τρώω μερέντα αλλά-τόλις και θα παίρνω το πολύ 500!Ποποοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΖΩ ΜΗ ΜΕ ΞΥΠΝΑΤΕ!!!!!!!!!!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## tolis93

> Ρε πραγματικά όταν είδα τις θερμίδες στη μερέντα δάκρυσα!...Χαχαχαχαχαχα!Σε ΥΠΕΡΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!Ποιες σοκολάτες και βλακείες!!!Νόμιζα οτι με΄ρεντα με λίγες θερμίδες δεν υπάρχει γι αυτό ψαχνόμουν για σοκολάτα!...είμαι καταενθουσιασμένος!...Η λύση στα προβλήματα...αντι να παίρνω 1500+++ θερμίδες στα τσιτ από την πολυ μερεντοσοκολατοκατασταση θα τρώω μερέντα αλλά-τόλις και θα παίρνω το πολύ 500!Ποποοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΖΩ ΜΗ ΜΕ ΞΥΠΝΑΤΕ!!!!!!!!!!!


για να παρεις 500 πρεπει να φας 2 βαζα ρε :01. Mr. Green:  δε μιλαω για τα μικρα βαζακια μερεντας.αλλα τα μεγαλα τα βαζακια μερεντας.ξερεις.τα μισοκιλα :01. Mr. Green:  ενα τετοιο εχει 300 θερμιδες

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Λιποθυμώ!  :03. Bowdown:  :02. Shock:  :02. Cyclops:  Δεν υπάρχει νιώθω οτι ανακάλυψα φλέβα χρυσού! xD
Ερώτηση: Ζαχαρίνη που βρίσκω; Επείσης έψαξα και λέει οτι μπορεί να βοηθά στην άυξηση βάρους σύμφωνα με κάποιες νέες έρευνες η ζαχαρίνη.Εσύ ξέρεις τίποτα;Είδα και για την σουκραζόλη,άλλη γλυκαντική ουσία!Βασικά δενξέρω τι να πώ!...Απλώς μου φένεται πολύ ουτοπικό για να είναι αληθινό!!! :02. Shock:

----------


## giannis64

το θεμα ειναι να μην βλεπετε μονο τις θερμιδες.
αλλα και το up της ινσουλινης. ειδικα την ωρα που θα φατε, και τι αλλο θα φατε.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Σκέφτομαι κυρίως για πρωϊνο να τρώω μαζί με γάλα και μάυρο ψωμί τοστ...λίγα λιπαρά δλδ.Μετά φεύγω για σχολείο και ξανατρώω μετά απο 3-4 ώρες.Η ίσως πριν πάω για ύπνο σκέτη ή πάλι με καμια φέτα τοστ.Δλδ όσο το δυνατον λιγότερο για να μην γίνει η μετατροπή τους σε λίπος...κάπως έτσι;

----------


## giannis64

το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο ουτε να το σεφτεσαι.
αν και σιγουρα εκει την ζητα ο οργανισμος. ειδικα μεσα στον υπνο.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Οπότε το πρωϊ.Γιατί οχι το βράδυ;(εγκυκλοπαιδικά  :01. Razz: )

----------


## rey1989

ααααααααααααχχ ..αυτές οι σοκολάτες .. μακάρι να έβγαζαν μια που να έχει 50 θερμίδες ολόκληρη .. εγω προσωπικά δεν τρώω για κανένα λόγο γιατι ξέρω πως δεν μπορω να φάω ενα κομμάτι , αν αρχίσω δεν θα μπορώ να σταματήσω.. και απ ότι προκύπτει η συγκεκριμένη έχει 400 θερμίδες ολόκληρη .. κρίμα .. και οσο διάβαζα τα πρώτα πόστ ειχα χαρεί.  :02. Chinese: 

Γιάννη μια καλή λύση είναι αυτη που κάνω εγω. Στο πρωινό που έχω πιτάκι και σπιτικό φυστικοβούτυρο 

βάζω το φυστικοβούτυρο ζεσταίνετε λίγο στο μικροκυμάτων και μετά το βάζω σε ενα μπολάκι και προσθέτω 1κσ καθαρό κακάο , λίγο γάλα 0-1,5% και δύο ζαχαρίνες σπασμένες (να έχουν γίνει σκόνη). Ανακατεύω και βγαίνει μια μερέντα τρελή ... και το πιτάκι μου έχει και ξύσμα πορτοκαλι και σκέψου ολο μαζι τι γεύση δίνει. Αυτό το τρώω κάθε πρωί και απο τότε που το άρχισα σπάνια μου ηρθε όρεξη για γλυκό. Αν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι ανάλογο η αυτό που σου πρωτείνει ο tolis με την μερέντα θα ησυχάσεις πιστεύω.




> Λιποθυμώ!   Επείσης έψαξα και λέει οτι μπορεί να βοηθά στην άυξηση βάρους σύμφωνα με κάποιες νέες έρευνες η ζαχαρίνη.


πες μου οτι κάνεις πλάκα !! :02. Shock:  και έχω τώρα τελευταία που πίνω μέσα στη μέρα κανα 3αρι καφέδες Ελληνικούς και κάμποσο τσάι τις εχω καταχραστεί ...  παίζει σε μια μέρα να εχω πιει και 7-8 ζαχαρίνες   :01. eek:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Καλά μη φανταστείς!...Το δοκίμασαν λέει σε ποντίκια...αλλά το στειλα στη βιολόγο μου απο το σχολείο(ναι μιλάμε και μέσω facebook xD) και μου ειπε οτι το μεγεθος των ποντικιων ειναι πολυ μικρο σε σχεση με τις ποσοτητες που τους δινουν.Δηλαδη οι ποσοτητες που αντιστοιχουν στο μεγεθός μας είναι πολύ μεγάλες για να φτάσουμε τις αναλογίες στα ποντίκια...οπότε μάλλον είναι λίγο υπερβολικό!...Θα το κάνω σίγουρα αυτό του Τολη,α δοκιμάσω και αυτό!...Γιατί μ αρεσει και το φυστικοβούτηρο πολύ!...Αλλά θα έχει πολλές θερμίδες νομίζω...καλύτερα το άλλο που εχει (ΝΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΙ) 10-12 kcal ανα κουταλια.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Πιτάκια βρώμης κάνω κι εγω,αλλα το πρωι δεν ξερω αν θα προλαβαινω...θέλει λίγο χρόνο.Και μετά μέχρι να το φάω...εκτός αν το ετοιμάζω απ το βράδυ,δεν νομίζω να μπαγιατέψει σε μια νύχτα...ποποοο...το φανταζομαι έτσι που λες με ξυσμα πορτοκαλι,ασπράδια,βρώμη,κομμενη μπανανούλα σε φετούλες,και λίγο μερέντα απο πάνω(οκ μπορεί πολύ!)...έτσι δεν έτρωγα ούτε παλιά που σαβουριαζα οτι σαβουρα έβρισκα!  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## rey1989

> Πιτάκια βρώμης κάνω κι εγω,αλλα το πρωι δεν ξερω αν θα προλαβαινω...θέλει λίγο χρόνο.Και μετά μέχρι να το φάω...εκτός αν το ετοιμάζω απ το βράδυ,δεν νομίζω να μπαγιατέψει σε μια νύχτα...ποποοο...το φανταζομαι έτσι που λες με ξυσμα πορτοκαλι,ασπράδια,βρώμη,κομμενη μπανανούλα σε φετούλες,και λίγο μερέντα απο πάνω(οκ μπορεί πολύ!)...έτσι δεν έτρωγα ούτε παλιά που σαβουριαζα οτι σαβουρα έβρισκα!


οχι δεν μπαγιατευει και εγώ απο το προηγούμενο βράδυ το φτιάχνω και μετά το σκεπάζω με αλουμινόχαρτο και το βάζω στην συντήρηση. 
η μερέντα που βγάζει 30γρ σπιτικό φυστικοβούτυρο με 1κσ κακάο φτάνει να καλύψει ενα μεγάλο πιτάκι με αρκετή ποσότητα παντού!! δοκίμασε το ειναι τέλειο.  :08. Toast:

----------


## tolis93

η ινσουλινη δεν ανεβαινει διοτι το καθαρο κακαο εχει πρωτεινες λιπαρα.οχι υδατανθρακες.(αυτο π παιρνω εγω τουλαχιστον) η ζαχαρινη εχετε δει για τι ποσοτητες αναφερεται?ποσες?7-8 ?κ λες να παρεις ετσι? για πλακα κανα 12αρι στη μερα με τους καφεδες μ....ισα ισα χανω.κ με τα λαιτ αναψυκτικα αυτα λενε.λιγο επιρεαζουν εως ελαχιστα.θελει τρελες ποσοτητες.απλα για να τα βγαλουν και αυτα στο αρνητικο περα απο το θετικο.το βραδυ ασε τα ψωμια εσυ.φαε 1 γιαουρτι με 1 κ γλυκου μερεντα αν θες.μεχρι εκει.ειπαμε.βρηκες τη λυση.μη κανεις και εδω καταχρηση.κριμα ειναι

----------


## Andrikos

Δεν υπάρχουν τροφές για διαβητικούς.

----------


## TheWorst

150 γραμμαρια βρωμη 
100 γραμμαρια φυστυκοβουτηρο
90 γραμμαρια νατουραλ σοκολατα
3 σκουπ πρωτεινη
50 γραμμαρια σκονη γαλακτος με 100 μλ νερο
1 μιλο τριμμενο με μια κουταλια ζαχαρη 
1 κ.σ. μελι 
50 γραμμαρια  βατομουρα.. 

Εμπνευσμενο απο δω http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv-LcIC5gtc
Απλα καποια υλικα δε βρισκω , αλλα δε πειραζει αυτο..Γινεται παααααααααρα πολυ νοστημο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TheWorst

> Δεν υπάρχουν τροφές για διαβητικούς.


Λολ , πλακα κανεις ?

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Θα τρωω το πρωι με μια φετα μαυρο ψωμι για να διωξω το αισθημα στέρησης...να κάνω τον εγκαίφαλο μου να σταματησει να νομιζει οτι στερουμε τη σοκολάτα!Και στην περιπτωση αν με πιασει τρελλη λιγουρα,οσο και να φαω δεν θα παρω θερμιδες!Και συν οτι επειδη θα κορεστει στο μυαλο μου η εννοια μερεντα και δεν θα το θελω απεγνωσμενα συνεχεια...καπως ετσι το σκεφτομαι!

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> 150 γραμμαρια βρωμη 
> 100 γραμμαρια φυστυκοβουτηρο
> 90 γραμμαρια νατουραλ σοκολατα
> 3 σκουπ πρωτεινη
> 50 γραμμαρια σκονη γαλακτος με 100 μλ νερο
> 1 μιλο τριμμενο με μια κουταλια ζαχαρη 
> 1 κ.σ. μελι 
> 50 γραμμαρια  βατομουρα.. 
> 
> ...


...Ωραίο φένεται και αυτό!...θα κάνω μια συνταγή κάθε κυριακή xD

----------


## tolis93

> Θα τρωω το πρωι με μια φετα μαυρο ψωμι για να διωξω το αισθημα στέρησης...να κάνω τον εγκαίφαλο μου να σταματησει να νομιζει οτι στερουμε τη σοκολάτα!Και στην περιπτωση αν με πιασει τρελλη λιγουρα,οσο και να φαω δεν θα παρω θερμιδες!Και συν οτι επειδη θα κορεστει στο μυαλο μου η εννοια μερεντα και δεν θα το θελω απεγνωσμενα συνεχεια...καπως ετσι το σκεφτομαι!


ok για μια φορα μεσα στη μερα.αλλα 2.παντα μιλοντας εκτος των θερμιδων σ.το θεωρω πολυ. οπα αντρεα...για ριχτο αλλη μια αυτο.τι εννοεις δεν υπαρχουν τροφες για διαβητικους?εννοεις μαλλον υπαρχουν διατροφες κ οχι τροφες αυτες καθ αυτες?

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Συμφωνω!Και το μια φορα τη μερα σιγα σιγα πιστευω θα μπορεσω να μειώσω!...να το αραιωνω!.Οσο περναει ο καιρος επειδη θα τρωω καθημερινα θα το εχω ως δεδομενο και σε συνδιασμο με λιγη θέληση θα το αραιωσω...οσο μπορεσω δλδ για να βρίσκομαι σε ισσοροπια...να μην με πιανει αυτο που με πιανει και τωρα...που ξεσπαω για ολη την βδομαδα στη σοκολατα οταν εχω τσιτ!

----------


## tolis93

> Συμφωνω!Και το μια φορα τη μερα σιγα σιγα πιστευω θα μπορεσω να μειώσω!...να το αραιωνω!.Οσο περναει ο καιρος επειδη θα τρωω καθημερινα θα το εχω ως δεδομενο και σε συνδιασμο με λιγη θέληση θα το αραιωσω...οσο μπορεσω δλδ για να βρίσκομαι σε ισσοροπια...να μην με πιανει αυτο που με πιανει και τωρα...που ξεσπαω για ολη την βδομαδα στη σοκολατα οταν εχω τσιτ!


καλα απο τα βαναυσα ξεσπασματα δε το συζηταω...σαφως καλυτερο....δοκιμασε να πινεις κ ενα κακαο πριν τον υπνο.εγω παντα το κανω.δε σε επιβαρυνει καν με θερμιδες.5-10 να εχει το μαξ.με ζεστο νερο κ λιγο ζαχαρινουλα αν θελεις.πολυ καλο.ηδη πινω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Θα το δοκιμασω..οσο για τα βαναυσα δε λες τιποτα!..Η μανα μου φοβαται μερικες φορες...σαν τον ταζ κανω  :02. Shock:  οτι εχει μεσα σοκολατα εκτελειτε!Η σεροτονινη κανει παρτυ xD

----------


## Andrikos

> Λολ , πλακα κανεις ?


Όχι σοβαρά. Είναι μαρκετιστικος όρος.

----------


## TheWorst

Οτι δεν ανεβαζει την ινσουλινη οντως ειναι , ποσος με ενδιαφερουν τα θεματα με το μαρκετιγκ και τις διαφημησεις.

----------


## average_joe

πολυ βαρια γευση (90%) ακομα και για τα γουστα μου, δεν θυμιζει σε καμια περιπτωση γλυκο.




αυτη εδω (81%) που την φερνουν τα lidl ειναι υπεροχη. τη συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα.

βρηκα και μια 100% απο εξωτερικο οποτε θα αφησω καποια στιγμη που θα παραγγειλω ενα review και απο αυτην αλλα κατι μου λεει πως δεν θα ναι θετικο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## margarita02

> πολυ βαρια γευση (90%) ακομα και για τα γουστα μου, δεν θυμιζει σε καμια περιπτωση γλυκο.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> αυτη εδω (81%) που την φερνουν τα lidl ειναι υπεροχη. τη συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα.
> 
> βρηκα και μια 100% απο εξωτερικο οποτε θα αφησω καποια στιγμη που θα παραγγειλω ενα review και απο αυτην αλλα κατι μου λεει πως δεν θα ναι θετικο


Αυτή του Lidl αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν περιέχει βούτυρο κακάο.Την έχω δοκιμάσει και τη θεωρώ πολύ βαριά και δυνατή.Δεν είναι άσχημη αλλά εάν αποφασίσω να φάω σοκολάτα θα προτιμήσω κουβερτούρα ή υγείας.

----------


## average_joe

τα συστατικα της ειναι: *κακαομαζα*, ζαχαρη, *κακαο αποβουτυρωμενο* σε σκονη, λεκιθινη σογιας, βανιλια. στερεα κακαο min 81%

η κακαομαζα περιεχει και το βουτυρο.

αν εχεις καμια περαιτερω πληροφορια για πες (αν εχεις δει π.χ. προσθηκη ελαιων) γιατι καταναλωνω κανα μισοκιλο εβδομαδιαιως απο δαυτην  :01. Smile:

----------


## margarita02

> τα συστατικα της ειναι: *κακαομαζα*, ζαχαρη, *κακαο αποβουτυρωμενο* σε σκονη, λεκιθινη σογιας, βανιλια. στερεα κακαο min 81%
> 
> η κακαομαζα περιεχει και το βουτυρο.
> 
> αν εχεις καμια περαιτερω πληροφορια για πες (αν εχεις δει π.χ. προσθηκη ελαιων) γιατι καταναλωνω κανα μισοκιλο εβδομαδιαιως απο δαυτην


Για προσθήκη ελαίων στη συγκεκριμένη δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Θα φαινόταν άλλωστε στη γεύση και τη μυρωδιά.Εάν π.χ. τσεκάρεις κάποιες μαύρες στο Βασιλόπουλο με κομμάτια φρούτων και ξηρών καρπών εκεί υπάρχουν και φαίνεται πολύ στη γεύση και τη μυρωδιά. Μία που πήρα να δοκιμάσω με καρύδια και αποξηραμένα σύκα την πέταξα. Είχε νομίζω ηλιέλαιο και βρώμαγε συν την επιπλέον ζάχαρη των φρούτων. Για πέταμα και ας ήταν μαύρη.
Αυτή μου φαίνεται η καλύτερη από τις μαύρες αλλά προτιμώ την κουβερτούρα ή την υγείας γιατί έχει λιγότερα λιπαρά, μπορώ να φάω άνετα χωρίς να με πιάνουν ταχυπαλμίες και είναι πιο μαλακή και γλυκιά.

Την συγκεκριμένη την αγοράζω και εγώ που και που για αλλαγή επειδή μου αρέσει και το περισσότερο πικρό. Εάν δεν είχε και τόσα λιπαρά θα την προτιμούσα πιο συχνά αν και τελικά μετά το πρώτο κομμάτι τα υπόλοιπα θέλουν μέλι και ξύσμα από πορτοκάλι. Κάπως έτσι.Είναι καλή κατά τη γνώμη μου και αν εσένα δεν σε πειράζει κατανάλωνέ την. Κυκλοφορούν τόσα σκουπίδια σοκολάτες που αυτή νόμίζω είναι η πιο καθαρή και ποιοτική από όλες τις υπόλοιπες. Είναι και η τιμή της πολύ καλή.Μαυρες καλές θα βρεις και στα βιολογικά τις Vivani. Εχει πολύ ωραίες με πορτοκάλι, λεμόνι, κανέλα, κτλ. τις έφερνε το βιολογικό στο κολωνάκι στην Ηπείρου νομίζω, αλλά έκλεισε και τώρα σπάνια τις βρίσκω. Κάποιες περιόδους έφερνε και ο Βασιόλπουλος κάτι δικές του μαύρες με κεράσι κτλ. η καλύτερη που είχα δοκιμάσει ήταν αυτή.Εάν μπεις στο ξένο site της εταιρείας, θα τις δεις. Στο Βέλγιο τις πουλάνε ακόμα.Αυτή με το κεράσι είναι μία σοκολάτα που μπορώ να πω μου λείπει πολύ.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τη 2η με 81% τη δοκίμασα σήμερα. Δε γλυκίζει αλλά ούτε είναι ιδιαίτερα πικρή. Πολύ καλή για τα γούστα μου, θα τη ξαναπροτιμήσω  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## average_joe

thanks για το review.

μα για τα λιπαρα και την πικριλα τις θελω ρε συ  :01. Smile: 

της vivani δυστυχως δεν προλαβα να παρω καθως τις εκοψε το βοτανο.

η llndt αν τις πετυχεις εχει και γευσεις, αλλα τις εφερα απο ελβετια δεν ξερω που μπορω να τη βρω.

παντως οσον αφορα την 90αρα περαν της πικριλας μιλαμε για απιστευτη ποιοτητα και υφη.

@sTeLaKoS
δοκιμασε να βαλεις περισσοτερη στην μερεντα, αν εχει σωστα %στερεα θα βγαλει πολυ καλυτερη υφη απο το κακαο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΙΟΝ

απο σοκολατα μονο ΙΟΝ  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## margarita02

> thanks για το review.
> 
> μα για τα λιπαρα και την πικριλα τις θελω ρε συ 
> 
> της vivani δυστυχως δεν προλαβα να παρω καθως τις εκοψε το βοτανο.
> 
> η llndt αν τις πετυχεις εχει και γευσεις, αλλα τις εφερα απο ελβετια δεν ξερω που μπορω να τη βρω.
> 
> παντως οσον αφορα την 90αρα περαν της πικριλας μιλαμε για απιστευτη ποιοτητα και υφη.


Σίγουρα είναι πολύ καλύτερες από ποιότητα και τις βρίσκεις και στο AB στη σταδίου, όπως βρίσκεις και 100% μαύρη και πολλές άλλες, δεν κάνουν όμως για γλυκό που τις θέλω εγώ. Εάν είχαν λιγότερα λιπαρά θα τις προτιμούσα γιατί θα μπορούσα να τις καταναλώνω πιο συχνά.Καλά και τα λιπαρά δεν λέω αλλά νομίζω παρά είναι πολλά για εμένα.

Το ΑΒ στη σταδίου είναι κλειστό αυτή την περίοδο λόγω ανακατασκευών που κάνουν σε όλο το τετράγωνο. Εκεί είχα βρει και παστέλι χωρίς ζάχαρη, με μαλτοδεξτρίνη νομίζω αυτά του Λάμπου και διάφορα άλλα ενδιαφέροντα αλλά απλησίαστα λόγω τιμής. Μόλις ξανανοίξει πέρνα μια βόλτα.Τουλάχιστον από σοκολάτες κάτι λέει.Τώρα η τιμή είναι ένα θέμα γιατί 5 και 7 ευρώ η σοκολάτα η κατάμαυρη παρά είναι πολλά συν του ότι δεν θα τρώγεται σκέτη. Θα θέλει και ένα βάζο μέλι ή γλυκό κεράσι όπότε δεν. Και αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς εγώ τη ζάχαρη δεν θα τη γλυτώσω δεν ξανοίγομαι. Δε λες καλά. Μένει και τίποτα στην τσέπη.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> @sTeLaKoS
> δοκιμασε να βαλεις περισσοτερη στην μερεντα, αν εχει σωστα %στερεα θα βγαλει πολυ καλυτερη υφη απο το κακαο


Δεν είχα σκεφτεί να βάλω σοκολάτα και δεν είχα αρκετή, τα 15γρ ήταν για να συμπληρώσω τα γρ του κακάο που ζητούσε η συνταγή.
Θα το δοκιμάσω την επόμενη φορά.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## SHRED

> σα τις σοκολατες τις μιλκα δεν εχει


Πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι βάζουν ναρκωτικά μέσα μόλις δαγκώσω ένα κομματάκι μετά δε κρατιέμαι τρέμω εάν δεν την φάω ολόκληρη  :01. Razz:  Δεν τα έχω καταφέρει να κρατηθώ ούτε μια φορά

----------


## ippokratis

Την Green 'n' Black's Organic 85% ξέρει κανείς πού τη φέρνουν; έφερναν τα καρφούρ αλλά τώρα πια δε βρίσκω.

----------


## tolis93

την εχω δει σε φαρμακειο.οπως και καποιες αλλες που φερνει ο λουμιδης κιολας στο κεντρο και καποια φαρμακεια.μιλαμε για 100% και 90% ολες αυτες. και βρηκα και μια στο βασιλοπουλο που ειναι χωρις ζαχαρη για διαβητικους. εχει μικρες μια μπλε μια ασπρη πολυ ωραιες και οι 2.μωλις ξανα παω θα δω μαρκα κ θα ενημερωσω αλλα ηταν πολυ καλες για σοκολατα χωρις ζαχαρη,με πιτακι τις τιμησα βεβαια

----------


## margarita02

> την εχω δει σε φαρμακειο.οπως και καποιες αλλες που φερνει ο λουμιδης κιολας στο κεντρο και καποια φαρμακεια.μιλαμε για 100% και 90% ολες αυτες. και βρηκα και μια στο βασιλοπουλο που ειναι χωρις ζαχαρη για διαβητικους. εχει μικρες μια μπλε μια ασπρη πολυ ωραιες και οι 2.μωλις ξανα παω θα δω μαρκα κ θα ενημερωσω αλλα ηταν πολυ καλες για σοκολατα χωρις ζαχαρη,με πιτακι τις τιμησα βεβαια


Αναφέρεσαι μάλλον στις No sugar added της Geneva. Είναι από τις καλύτερες που έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν με ενοχλούν στα έντερα καθόλου. Δεν έχουν ινουλίνη και άλλες βλακείες που βάζουν στις χωρίς ζάχαρη. Είναι απλή μαλτιτόλη και κακαόμαζα. Τίποτα άλλο. Και είναι και στη σωστή δόση οπότε δεν ξεφεύγεις. Με έχουν σώσει αρκετές φορές. Είναι όμως πολύ ακριβές όμως για την ποσότητα τους.

Επίσης ο ΑΒ έφερνε κάποτε τις New Tree πολύ ωραίες μαύρες σοκολάτες, με φλαβονοειδή και άλλα τέτοια, με ελάχιστη ζάχαρη και τέλειες γεύσης και αρώματα. Θα τις βρείτε στο ίντερνετ. Εάν με ξαναρωτήσουν εάν βρήκατε όλα τα προϊόντα που ψάχνατε θα τις ζητήσω μήπως και τις ξαναφέρουν. Φέρνουν όλες τις βλακείες που μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς και δυο σωστά πράγματα στις σωστές τιμές δεν μπορούν.

----------


## tolis93

αυτες λεω :03. Thumb up:  βασικα οτιδειποτε ειναι καλυτερο για το σωμα, ανεξαρτητα αν τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιουνται ειναι λιγοτερα και κοστιζουβ λιγοτερο, εχει παντα παραπανω τιμη απο τα νορμαλ.

----------


## venom1987

παρτε σοκολατα απο τα fresh του παρλιαρου.......δεν υπαρχουν....δεν βαζουν και ζαχαρη και δεν σε λυγωνουν......γενικα light....

----------

